# shipping from copake



## walter branche (Apr 13, 2010)

we have space for a few bikes ,to deliver to ann arbor ,,memory lane ,, 200.00 per bike ,, if you buy at copake    407 656 9840  wbranche@cfl.rr.com


----------

